# Halloween costume ideas for horses



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im aware that Halloween is far away but i need costume ideas for 4H. My horse is a black and white paint. His name is domino. I will post pictures later. I need something that i can be associated with, for instance my friend is either dressing her fluffy little pony as a woolly mammoth and she will dress as a cave girl. Or she will dress her giant gray and white horse as a unicorn and she will be a fairy. Thanks for the help:lol:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmm, a cow and farmer? You could dress in overalls and put an udder, horns, and a cowbell on your paint


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Good idea. Thats one we were thinking of


----------

